# Martin Wheeler Seminar



## Roland (Jan 21, 2003)

Martin Wheeler will be teaching a seminar on Saturday January 25, 2003 at O.K.K.A. Studios
1472 Dundas Street
London Ontario

Class will begin at 12:30 pm, and be about 3 hours.

Cost is $20, please let us know in advance if you are coming.
No uniforms or belts, but please bring a training knife.

Please post this and pass it along to as many others as you can, as this is a last minute seminar, we could use all the extra help we can get to promote it!
Thank you very much!
If you need any more information, please reply back at  apdawdy@hotmail.com, or call (519)659-0521

Thank you all.

A. Paul Dawdy
O.K.K.A. Studios


----------



## TheLady (Jan 22, 2003)

Look out London...

Hawkmoon and TheLady are coming to town.


----------



## Roland (Jan 22, 2003)

It will be great to have you!


----------

